# Azzurro Cobalto Touch up?



## metalheart (Sep 3, 2010)

I bought a used Merckx Corsa in Azzurro Cobalto color. It needs some touch up -- no luck with Gita, I have not seen a nail polish that is close enough, so I am going to try the model shop for some Testors enamel. Anyone have a suggestion about a close match to touch-up the Assurro Cobalto?

Thanks


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*You are on the right track*

Testors (or something similar from a hobby shop) works for me. I have had to mix some colors but doing so, I have gotten pretty close on my colors. Not your color though.


metalheart said:


> I bought a used Merckx Corsa in Azzurro Cobalto color. It needs some touch up -- no luck with Gita, I have not seen a nail polish that is close enough, so I am going to try the model shop for some Testors enamel. Anyone have a suggestion about a close match to touch-up the Assurro Cobalto?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## metalheart (Sep 3, 2010)

I tried a couple of Testors colors ... Blue Metal Flake and Dark Blue, but they were not quite right. A "Bond" brand paint from the hobby shop in "True Blue Pearl" is a very close match.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

Sometimes you won't be able to get the single color that works and you will have to mix. Mixing is harder than is seems because if you don't really know what they used to make the color in the first place. It's gonna be hard to match it. As an example I was trying to match Merckx Moteni Orange by mixing Competition Orange and White, and just not coming up with it. I finally was browsing Ray Dobbins website where he mentioned mixing yellow and Yompetition Orange and that was the combination, I got an almost perfect match. I am still trying to figure out the correct colors for my Merckx Corsa in Team Stuttgart colors. the green and pink are stumping me. I'm close on the green but way off on the pink.


metalheart said:


> I tried a couple of Testors colors ... Blue Metal Flake and Dark Blue, but they were not quite right. A "Bond" brand paint from the hobby shop in "True Blue Pearl" is a very close match.


----------

